# What made these lines ?



## riverbank (Sep 3, 2016)

This rock was large. About the size of a truck tire or better. We came across a small stream today while fishing and decided to walk up it and this was on one of the rocks that made the bed of this stream.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 3, 2016)

It's part of this little creek bed


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks man-made to me.

The real question is what is it for?

I'd guess it is a level guage, "flow meter" or something else like that given the water spot.

Who knows....when my kids were growing I used to mark their height on the inside of the pantry door every year around new year's.

Maybe a ruler or just result of boredom.  Nice find.

What else is over there?


----------



## riverbank (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't know what all is up there. That water was ice cold and I wanted to see if the spring head was on top of the hill. I was going to get me a drink , I think I know who's property it is but I'm not 100% ....so I didn't want to get out of sight from the main river. I had my little cousin with me and wanted to show him a spring if we could find it. But no such luck. Those lines have me curious though.


----------



## DEERSLAYERJOHN (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks like could be quarry marks where some body was trying to cut the rock where they drove tapered wedges in the holes to split it off. I can't really tell by the picture .


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 4, 2016)

If you look closely at the first picture, there is an angular "inside corner" broken out of that stone & the same lines run right through there as well. The "lines" are layers in the stone (a sedimentary or metamorphic rock) that are slightly softer than the thicker layers, & the water cut them, IMO. It's a geofact.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 5, 2016)

That groove is about 3/4 to 1 inch deep. Although your probably right , I just wouldn't think the water cut those marks in such straight lines. I don't know much but it seems to me like the water would have to be flowing very straight for a very long time without any change in the water level for that to happen. Not to mention it happened 3 different times in this case. You are probably right though and I'm not trying to argue with your opinion. I just figured (or hoped) there was something more to it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 5, 2016)

Wasn't the water so much as the difference in the hardness of the different layers of the rock.  The rock probably formed as sediment with various layers.  Then was covered over where heat and pressure formed the rock but with different hardness in each layer.  One eroded more easily than the other.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 5, 2016)

I still think it's a tool the old Indians used to make sure there fish were of legal size. Close this thread please mods. Y'all are crushing my dreams.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 5, 2016)

riverbank said:


> I still think it's a tool the old Indians used to make sure there fish were of legal size. Close this thread please mods. Y'all are crushing my dreams.


Yeah it's even got a grooved place to rest the fish when scaling them....lol.  We can dream.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 5, 2016)

Exactly


----------

